# Can pakistani medical graduates coming to U.S be accepted?



## Hannan100 (Apr 29, 2010)

Aoa,
I had a question concerning about people that come from pakistan to U.S. for residency. Suppose somebody graduates from medical college in Pakistan and decides to come to U.S. for residency would he be easily accepted. Nowdays, it is hard for foreign medical students to do residency in the U.S. In the U.S. they recommend people who graduated from medical colleges within the U.S. For example I want to be a opthalmologist and suppose I graduate from Pakistan and when I come to U.S. would I be requiring additional training or would I go straight to residency. Many medical graduates that come from Pakistan are in Internal Medicine. It is hard for them to go into a specialty. Overall my question is would medical college students from Pakistan be accepted here in the U.S. with a specialty (ex. neurosurgeon, neurology,oncology, cardiology,.....) or would internal medicine be the only option. 

Thank YOU


----------



## Powerfetish (Apr 27, 2010)

Getting a residency for a FMG is almost impossible unless he has contacts via his parents, who are also doctors.


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

You can match family med with relative ease and internal med with somewhat ease. Forget ophthalmology, or any surgical subspecialty, almost impossible, I know people have matched but odds are like getting hit by the lightening.


p.s, neurology is relatively open, oncology has two branches, forget about rad onc, no chance, heme onc is open granted you went to a strong IM program, so is cardiology.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Powerfetish said:


> Getting a residency for a FMG is almost impossible unless he has contacts via his parents, who are also doctors.


In medicine, this is the type of complete nonsense which we refer to as "bullhonkey."


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Hannan100 said:


> Aoa,
> I had a question concerning about people that come from pakistan to U.S. for residency. Suppose somebody graduates from medical college in Pakistan and decides to come to U.S. for residency would he be easily accepted. Nowdays, it is hard for foreign medical students to do residency in the U.S. In the U.S. they recommend people who graduated from medical colleges within the U.S. For example I want to be a opthalmologist and suppose I graduate from Pakistan and when I come to U.S. would I be requiring additional training or would I go straight to residency. Many medical graduates that come from Pakistan are in Internal Medicine. It is hard for them to go into a specialty. Overall my question is would medical college students from Pakistan be accepted here in the U.S. with a specialty (ex. neurosurgeon, neurology,oncology, cardiology,.....) or would internal medicine be the only option.
> 
> Thank YOU


You have to take few tests before to go into specialty. I am not sure. If any one have info about it please try to give us it will be helpful.Good luck Hannan Allah may help you.:happy:


----------



## Ammara DMC (May 7, 2010)

hammad khan said:


> You have to take few tests before to go into specialty. I am not sure. If any one have info about it please try to give us it will be helpful.Good luck Hannan Allah may help you.:happy:


You need to take USMLE exam for that. This board does not prefer people within US. It all depends on your score and research and work experience.


----------



## Hannan100 (Apr 29, 2010)

What about cardiology and neurology???. I know people in the U.S. that have graduated from Pakistan and are cardiologists and neurologists. They have their own practice and have a high Post.


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hannan100 said:


> What about cardiology and neurology???. I know people in the U.S. that have graduated from Pakistan and are cardiologists and neurologists. They have their own practice and have a high Post.


As I said, Neurology is relatively open and so is cardiology if you went to a strong IM program. However, this will soon change as enrollment in the US medical schools is rapidly increasing but residency slots are not. Soon, there'd be enough US medical graduates for the residency slots hence FMGs will get shafted.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Good board scores, research experience, LOR's, etc will always get FMG's into residency. When you're more qualified than a US grad then it doesn't really matter what the enrollment rate is.


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> Good board scores, research experience, LOR's, etc will always get FMG's into residency. When you're more qualified than a US grad then it doesn't really matter what the enrollment rate is.



At this point I agree but if some time in the future US grads = residency spots, it will not hold true anymore. I know its debatable but I think if US grads go unmatched, med school deans will wreck havoc. Either ACGME will intervene and setup some kind of a rule like Australia where a residency spot must be offered to a local grad first, or schools will stop ranking FMGs high enough to match. Of course I don't know how exactly it will play out but this is what I think will happen if residency spots = US grads.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

That would be pretty brutal. The way you put it I guess it could eventually happen.


----------

